# C1713 with 27870  device dependent list



## dkarff (Apr 12, 2016)

We received denials for 27870 with c1713 as a device.  27870 (level 5 musculoskeletal) is new to the device dependent list, but c1713 is still on the pass through list.  
The denial requests a newly submitted code (?) to bypass the edit for the device dependent list.  
Any input or suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## mtkemp (Jul 13, 2016)

*Did you figure out the issuye?*

Seeing  the same denial from Medicare. Any advice?


----------

